# Eastern Canada 2007/8



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

How far east are you going? Maritimes? Halifax N.S. is a good choice. Esp. if you're a seafood lover (excellent Lobster), bar scene is decent (you can get a good pub crawl going on their strip).

Not sure about any local snowboarding place around there tho, internet search is your friend.


----------

